# ISPC3: Email Routing



## andy1965 (11. Feb. 2011)

Hallo!

Um einen Exchange Server aus der Schusslinie zu nehmen möchte ich die Emails einer Domain über ISPC3 leiten und dann zum eigentlichen Server.

Wie kann ich Email Domain, Weiterleiten, Routing nutzen um dies zu erreichen.

Danke für eure Tipps


----------



## jietoh (15. Feb. 2011)

wenn ich tippen dürfte:

1. E-Mail alles leer lassen (keine boxen etc...)
2. Routing anschalten und den "Exchange" (wohl eher Gateway mit Portforwarding) als Server angeben. Typ: smtp, MX lookup kann aus, sortiert nach muss ich raten ...

Falls dafür doch ein catchall oder so gebraucht wird, dann wäre das anzulegen. Allerdings wäre das ne auflage von ispconfig nicht von postfix.

also immer logs prüfen, weswegen er ablehnt oder nicht weiterleiten kann. (tail -f var/log/mail.log)


----------



## Till (15. Feb. 2011)

3) Und dann noch die Email domain oder besser die einzelnen email Adressen die durchgelassen werden sollen unter mail > relay recipients eintragen.


----------



## andy1965 (16. Feb. 2011)

So ähnlich habe ich es mir gedacht wobei "catchall" nicht geht da es ja mehrere Empfänger gibt und ich nicht alles in ein Postfach schaufeln möchte, jedoch ergeben sich folgende Fragen:


1) Muss ich die Domain des Empfängers anlegen oder genügt es nur im "E-Mail Routing" die Domain anzugeben?

2) Kein MX Lookup ist klar sonst gehen die Email im Kreis

3) Kann ich bei "Ziel" eine statische IP angeben oder muss einen DNS Namen eingeben.

4) Muss ich die Relay Empfänger angeben? Wenn ja genügt es z.b. *@empfaengerdom.at" einzugeben?


----------



## Till (16. Feb. 2011)

1) Keine Domain anlegen.
2) ja.
3) geht beides.
4) Es ist sehr empfehlenswert die Empfänger anzugeben, sonst landest Du früher oder später auf einer Backscatter spam Liste. Du kannst aber auch nur die Domain angeben (ohne *).


----------



## andy1965 (22. Feb. 2011)

Nachdem ich die Emailweiterleitung wie empfohlen angelegt habe, bekommen viele Absender folgende Fehlermeldung:

"Considered UNSOLICITED BULK EMAIL, apparently from you".

Bitte um Info.


----------



## Till (23. Feb. 2011)

Und Du hast die Emailadressen einzeln bei den Relay Empfängern angelegt? Wenn nicht, dann kann es daran liegen dass Dich andere wg. Backscatter Spam gelistet haben.

Wie lautet die komplette Fehler Email und wer ist deren Absender und was steht dazu im Mail log?


----------



## andy1965 (23. Feb. 2011)

Server ist unter "Erweitertes E-Mmail-Routing" angelegt.
Empfänger sind einzeln unter "Relay Empfänger" angelegt.


Sendet man z.B. von einem GMX Mailkonto eine Testemail an einen der Relay Empfänger bekommt man diese Meldung zurück.

Es geht also um eingehende Emails.


----------



## Till (23. Feb. 2011)

Was genau steht im mail log file?


----------



## andy1965 (23. Feb. 2011)

Im maillog kann ich nichts finden.
*srv05.sid.at ist unser Server* und produziert hier eindeutig die Meldung.

Siehe original Email:

Von: "*Content-filter at srv05.sid.at*" 
Erhalten: 22.02.2011 15:29
An: xxxxx@aon.at
A message from 
to: relayuser@relaydomain.at 

was considered unsolicited bulk e-mail (UBE). 

Our internal reference code for your message is 15345-11/EgnfoNC0dYfg 

The message carried your return address, so it was either a genuine mail 
from you, or a sender address was faked and your e-mail address abused 
by third party, in which case we apologize for undesired notification. 

We do try to minimize backscatter for more prominent cases of UBE and 
for infected mail, but for less obvious cases some balance between 
losing genuine mail and sending undesired backscatter is sought, 
and there can be some collateral damage on either side. 

First upstream SMTP client IP address: [195.3.96.112] 
smtpout01.highway.telekom.at 
According to a 'Received:' trace, the message apparently originated at: 
[195.3.96.112], WARSBL213.highway.telekom.at localhost.localdomain 
[127.0.0.1] 

Return-Path: 
From: xxxxxxxx@aon.at 
Message-ID: 
<516507.11263.1298384984785.JavaMail.root@WARSBL213.highway.telekom.at> 
Subject: Test 1 2 3 

Delivery of the email was stopped!


----------



## andy1965 (23. Feb. 2011)

So wie es im Log auch aussieht führt amavis auch Antispamaktionen für diese Relay Domain durch:

Feb 23 16:40:20 srv05 amavis[30147]: (30147-05) Blocked SPAM, [77.42.227.132] [77.42.227.132] <no-reply086@eurojobs.com> -> <relayuser@relaydomain.at>, quarantine: spam-XWa+2S+ITHmP.gz, Message-ID: <20110223154011.BCB2856603F0@srv05.sid.at>, mail
Feb 23 16:40:20 srv05 postfix/smtp[4302]: BCB2856603F0: to=<relayuser@relaydomain.at>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=8.4, delays=0.64/0.01/0.01/7.8, dsn=2.5.0, status=sent (250 2.5.0 Ok, id=30147-05, DISCARD(bounce.suppressed))
Feb 23 16:40:20 srv05 postfix/qmgr[21551]: BCB2856603F0: removed


Ist ja nicht schlecht aber welche Filterqualität wird hier angewandt?


----------



## Till (23. Feb. 2011)

In ISPconfig: Email > Spamfilter > User / Domain neuen Eintrag hinzufügen. Pattern und name ist: "@domain.de" und dann eine spamfilter policy wie z.B. normal auswählen.


----------



## andy1965 (23. Feb. 2011)

Heißt das ich kann ISPConfig als Spamfilter, Antivirusfilter Relay für andere Server nutzen?


----------



## Till (23. Feb. 2011)

Ja. Dafür setzt man meistens das email routing ein.


----------



## andy1965 (23. Feb. 2011)

Das klingt sehr gut,

vielen Dank!


----------



## andy1965 (8. März 2011)

Leider muss ich dieses Thema noch einmal aufrollen.

Das Emailrouting funktioniert, jedoch werden viele Emails trotz der Anleitung zuvor vom Antispam abgewiesen:

*"Betreff:Considered UNSOLICITED BULK EMAIL, apparently from you*".

Dies bekommt ein z.B. GMX Absender zurück wenn er an die Relay Domain senden möchte.

Ich habe auch schon eine Richtlinie angelegt und alles deaktiviert, jedoch kein Erfolg.

Bitte um Tipps


----------



## Till (8. März 2011)

Dann schau mal ins mail log, warum er die abweist. Ggf. Loglevel des amvisd hochsetzen.


----------



## andy1965 (9. März 2011)

Mit Loglevel 3 erstellte Datei anbei,

ich werde das Gefühl nicht los das System ignoriert meine Spamfilterrichtlinie welche ich unter "Benutzer / Domain" erstellt habe!?


----------



## Till (9. März 2011)

Poste mal einen screenshot des eintrages den Du unter spamfilter benutzer / domain gemacht hast.


----------



## andy1965 (9. März 2011)

Bilder anbei...


----------



## andy1965 (10. März 2011)

Hallo!

Ich hab das Routing noch einmal geprüft und es scheint wirklich so zu sein das die Einstellungen unter "Spamfilter > User / Domain" ignoriert werden und hier irgendwelche Standardeinstellungen angewendet werden.


----------



## Till (10. März 2011)

Die Emailzeichenkette stimmt aber mit der Empfängerdomain überein (empfänger, nicht absender)? Und es gibt keine andere Regel in der Liste für die Empfänger Emaildresse des empfängers oder die domain des empfängers?

Poste bitte mal die /etc/amavis/conf.d/50-user Datei (mysql passwort in der Datei löschen).


----------



## andy1965 (10. März 2011)

Ja stimmt überein.

Nein es gibt nur die eine auf die gesamte Empfängerdomain "@empfdom.co.at".

Ich kann die gewünschte Datei nicht finden.
Im Ordner /etc gibt es eine amavisd.conf
einen weiteren Ordner /etc/amavisd in der sich ebenfalls eine amavisd.conf befindet. Erstere wird vom System benutzt.

System: Centos 5.5. x64


----------



## Till (10. März 2011)

Die eine amavisd.conf muss ein symlink auf die andere Datei sein, check das bitte mal. Wenn nicht dann verwendet Dein Server möglicherweise eine Datei ohne mysql Anbindung und kann daher die Config nicht auslesen.


----------



## andy1965 (10. März 2011)

Ich denke ich habe das Problem gefunden.

Die Datei /etc/sysconfig/amavisd mit den korrekten Einstellungen 

CONFIG_FILE="/etc/amavisd/amavisd.conf"

wurde nach amavisd.rpmsave kopiert und es wurde wieder eine /etc/sysconfig/amavisd ohne den Eintrag erstellt.

Dadurch konnte er die richtige Konfiguration /etc/amavisd/amavisd.conf nicht finden.

Werde ich jetzt nach jedem yum update prüfen.

Danke


----------



## Till (10. März 2011)

Und deshalb bin ich bereits vor Jahren von SuSE auf Debian umgestiegen 

Debin fragt in solchen Fällen nach bzw. schreibt ggf. die neue Datei als .dpkg-new anstatt die funktionierende Datei zu ersetzen. Sowas kommt wenn überhaupt auch nur bei einem Distributions-Upgrade und nicht normalen updates bei Debaib vor. Wenn Du mehrere Produktivserver betreibst kann Dir das einige Arbeitstage as Admin pro Jahr sparen


----------

